# Diplom Thema - Was erwartet mich da?



## Blues (10. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

heute benötige ich mal nicht einen konkreten Tip, sondern einen eher allgemeineren Rat:
Ich bin in den letzten Zügen meines Studiums und habe nur noch die Diplomarbeit vor mir. Zwar habe ich schon sehr viele interessante Themen gefunden, aber irgendwie spukt mir immer noch ein Erlebnis aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit im Kopf herum: 

Als ich vor ca. 1/2 Jahr einen Arzt in einem Krankenhaus besuchte, kamen wir irgendwie auf ein bestimmtes Gerät zu sprechen. Der Arzt meinte dazu: Es kann sehr, sehr viel, allerdings ist die Steuerung über ein Display viel zu komplex, so dass sich die Assistenten da nie auskennen und so wird das Gerät bei ihnen (und in anderen Häusern) wohl eher sporadisch eingesetzt, obwohl es einige Vorteile gegenüber den Alternativen hat.

Er hat mir das auch gezeigt, es war wirklich viel zu komplex. Das Display hat außenrum insgesamt 8 physische Knöpfe, auf jeden sind aber zahlreiche Unterbefehle gelegt, etc., viele Funktionen sind dabei schlicht überflüssig, z.b. kann man mit der Steuerung verschiedene Scanner einzeln anwählen und steuern, auch wenn das gar keinen Sinn macht, etc.

Nun geht meine Überlegung schon die ganze Zeit in die Richtung, hier als Abschlußthema ein neues Softwaresystem zu entwickeln, dass auf die Bedürfnisse der Ärzte/Patienten direkt abgestimmt ist. Nun bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher, auf was ich mich da einlassen würde, zum Prof will ich noch nicht gleich gehen, will das Thema dann nicht irgendwie 'reingeschwatzt' bekommen und andererseits zeigen, dass ich mir etwas überlegt habe.

Ich bringe Erfahrung in Java, SQL usw. mit. Gibt es auf so einen System ein Betriebssystem, auf dem man aufsetzen könnte, oder müsste man eines installieren? Bekommt man überhaupt Zugang zu so einem geschlossenen System und wenn ja wie? Wie schaffe ich es mit Java (oder C# oder so), hinter echte Buttons auch Aktionen zu legen?

Sorry, dass ich so frage, ich bin Quereinsteiger in die Informatik und komme aus der Wirtschaft, habe also keinen technischen Hintergrund und daher nur Erfahrungen mit Programmen unter Windows bzw. Linux.

Wäre mir eine große Hilfe, wenn ich hier ein paar Meinungen bekommen könnte, trotz des langen Textes.


----------



## ice-breaker (10. Feb 2012)

Blues hat gesagt.:


> Bekommt man überhaupt Zugang zu so einem geschlossenen System und wenn ja wie?


nur durch den Hersteller und der wird dir höchstwahrscheinlich sagen, dass du keinen Zugang bekommst



Blues hat gesagt.:


> Wie schaffe ich es mit Java (oder C# oder so), hinter echte Buttons auch Aktionen zu legen?


Das weiß von uns niemand, das ist wieder von dem Gerät abhängig, aber ziemlich sicher läuft auf dem Gerät nichtmal Java oder C# sondern normales C.


----------



## Marco13 (10. Feb 2012)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> nur durch den Hersteller und der wird dir höchstwahrscheinlich sagen, dass du keinen Zugang bekommst



Lötkolben .... :hihi:



ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Das weiß von uns niemand, das ist wieder von dem Gerät abhängig, aber ziemlich sicher läuft auf dem Gerät nichtmal Java oder C# sondern normales C.



Ich wäre mir nicht mal sicher, wie "normal" das C bei so einem Embedded-Ding ist... stdio.h fällt zumindest schonmal weg


----------



## pro2 (10. Feb 2012)

Kannst dir ja mal Mikrocontroller Programmierung anschauen.. dann kriegst du vielleicht einen Einblick, wie man z.B. mit Buttons und ähnlichem arbeitet. Programmieren kann man da meist in C, wird dann umgeschrieben in Assembler.


----------



## Marcinek (10. Feb 2012)

Ganz ungeachtet der technischen Realisierbarkeit. 


Selbst wenn das Problemlos klappen würde, muss man sich die Frage stellen: Wieso ist das System so kompliziert?

1) Weil es mal weniger konnte und dann auf die gleiche Hardware immer mehr Funktionne bekommen hat. 
Es handelt sich um ein Serienprodukt, deswegen muss man davon ausgehen, dass der eine Funktion ABC nutzt und der andere BCD.

2) Weil die Hardware es nicht anders bietet und mehr Hardware das Gerät propotionall gesehen zu teuer machen würde, nur damit ein Assistenzarzt damit umgehen kann?

3) Aktuelle Dialsyse Maschinen von Fresenius haben voll Interaktives Touch Display mit sogar Anleitungen und Selbstdiagnosen sowie KH Notruf Integration. UNd was nicht alles.

In allen Fällen lohnt sich eine Diplomarbeit auf diesem Gebiet wohl kaum. Ich mein, was möchtest du hier erforschen? - Die Usibiltiy von technischen Systemen ist afaik durchgeforscht und so ein Knopf mit 3 Funktionen bietet wohl kaum Angriffsfläche für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit.

Und könnte man diese Erkentnisse überhaupt auf alle med. Geräte anwenden?

Im Gesundheitswesen gibt es so viele geile Themen, die erörtert werden müssen. Z.b. Austauschprotokolle zwischen KISS Systemen. Wie BI auf den unterschiedlichen KISS machen? Behandlungspfade mit Expertensystemen...

Gruß,

Martin


----------

